# Light at the end of the tunnel



## Richi300 (Aug 11, 2016)

After many sessions with my therapist and group therapy for divorced. I can honestly say I can picture a day that I'm actually freed from this internal prison. Yes I do still think about her and our marriage but it isn't as devastating. Wouldn't say I've bounced back but I'm in a better space than a few months ago. My co workers could see the change and were very helpful.....so blessed to be in a work environment as I am. They notice my hair not being cut, staying later at work, coming in late (I never show up late) and sometimes hungover. I should have been fired but they rallied around me and god knows I'm so thankful. I shouldn't have a job right now. And just when I was about to sale my house a position I put in earlier this year ended up calling me and I'm proud to announce I got the job and its paying so much more. With all these positive things happening in my life right now its giving me a second wind and I'm beginning to become hopeful again for my future. I also found out my ex from which I am divorce from has been going through it pretty bad. Ran into one of her friends in the grocery store. She told me how the OM already had a family before getting my ex pregnant. She shook her head gave me a hug and said she should have never left you. Didn't tell her she already tried to reach out to me but regardless it felt so good to see my ex's bull**** being aired out in front of her friends and family. Karma was working overtime. Right now I can say life's feeling ok again. So to anyone who is going through that empty aching pain of separation or divorce.....your not alone and things will work out. Keep going forward even with the pain. It hasn't left me 100% because I do still wish with all the positive things coming my way that I could share them with her but such is life. We are all stronger than we give ourselves credit for. Hang in there because your blessing is right around the corner.


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

Richi300 said:


> After many sessions with my therapist and group therapy for divorced. I can honestly say I can picture a day that I'm actually freed from this internal prison. Yes I do still think about her and our marriage but it isn't as devastating. Wouldn't say I've bounced back but I'm in a better space than a few months ago. My co workers could see the change and were very helpful.....so blessed to be in a work environment as I am. They notice my hair not being cut, staying later at work, coming in late (I never show up late) and sometimes hungover. I should have been fired but they rallied around me and god knows I'm so thankful. I shouldn't have a job right now. And just when I was about to sale my house a position I put in earlier this year ended up calling me and I'm proud to announce I got the job and its paying so much more. With all these positive things happening in my life right now its giving me a second wind and I'm beginning to become hopeful again for my future. I also found out my ex from which I am divorce from has been going through it pretty bad. Ran into one of her friends in the grocery store. She told me how the OM already had a family before getting my ex pregnant. She shook her head gave me a hug and said she should have never left you. Didn't tell her she already tried to reach out to me but regardless it felt so good to see my ex's bull**** being aired out in front of her friends and family. Karma was working overtime. Right now I can say life's feeling ok again. So to anyone who is going through that empty aching pain of separation or divorce.....your not alone and things will work out. Keep going forward even with the pain. It hasn't left me 100% because I do still wish with all the positive things coming my way that I could share them with her but such is life. We are all stronger than we give ourselves credit for. Hang in there because your blessing is right around the corner.



I think the important part is that you seize an opportunity. Love is fluid and never constant. Anyways, becoming free from her is indifference or close as you can get it. A healthy way to be in a lot of relationships is to always maintain a level of distance to stop identities from being enmeshed. Relationships are never guarantee to last and make most of the good times but know when to quit.


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

You sound a lot better.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Great she sound broken and emotional dangerous. Continue to do the right thing and stay away, pretty soon this new guy will be traded in for someone else. You are doing the right thing, count your lucky stars you found out while you are still way young.


----------



## Richi300 (Aug 11, 2016)

I feel a lot better thanks to the support of many including this site.


----------

